# WEB MEMBERSHIP INCREASE



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

I have just read the TTOC newsletter and note that they intend increasing web membership to £15; the justification being the cost of the bits and bobs included in the membership package.

In my opinion this is not a good move.

Surely it is better to have, say 100 people joining for £10, than 50 joining for £15?

Personally, I'm not bothered about the keyring and stickers, but even with those included they are a 'one off': I am not expecting them again on renewal.

There was a huge surge of new members after the £10 offer, me being one of them. I was happy to support the club as a thank you for all the information and support on the forum.

However, I think the 50% price hike is unwise, but if you must, have £15 for initial membership and leave it at £10 thereafter.

What do others think?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jeules0 said:


> However, I think the 50% price hike is unwise, but if you must, have £15 for initial membership and leave it at £10 thereafter. What do others think?


Hi, Yes, I must agree. I am a Full TTOC member, but yes, £15 initial fee if you must & £10 thereafter, otherwise Web TTOC will decrease.
Hoggy.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Am i missing something here, what is the web membership please ? is this in addition to ttoc membership ?

Gill


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

seasurfer said:


> Am i missing something here, what is the web membership please ? is this in addition to ttoc membership ?
> 
> Gill


It is an option to be a member of the TTOC at a reduced rate, currently £10, rather than full membership which includes the magazine etc.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you, and the idea above is very good and it will encourage new members i am sure.

Gill


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, that was a quick increase! 

Keen to capitalize on the new business generated from the over-zealous marketplace restrictions. :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, no it isn't a quick cash grab - when we, the committee, introduced it last year, we were split about whether to make it £10 or £15. It was voted at £10 to see how it went, and if appropriate, look to increase the cost nearer the AGM.

£15 is half of what the premium renewal cost of £30 is.

We are looking to expand club activities and take stands at more and more events - events which all club members are welcome to come along to

The costs of running the club don't get any cheaper, and when the full club accounts are published at the forthcoming AGM, you'll see that whilst the clubs income is slightly higher than our expenses, it doesn't leave a lot for doing other activities at the moment. We have some money in the bank, and the finances are stable, which is more than can be said for a long time in TTOC history.

For example - We are always getting questions about organising a track day, and that's perhaps an aim.

Would I commit the club for a track day without the money in the bank? Not likely, as it would be us, the committee that would end up footing the loss

Here's a question...what do you as club members want from the club?

Premium members get the printed magazine (which is not cheap to produce, believe me...I just paid the designer last night, and have the printers bill pending soon)

Would you value some type of PDF/tablet edition of the magazine?
Should we make the magazine download only, skipping the printer cost?
Would you value the club taking the financial risk of organising a track day?
What other membership benefits would you like?

Put them here, and the committee will listen to all reasonable ideas.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Wow, that was a quick increase!
> 
> Keen to capitalize on the new business generated from the over-zealous marketplace restrictions. :roll:


Luke - categorically, that was not part of the reason for increasing the cost

I'm happy to listen to any constructive ideas about extra benefits for club members


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

phope said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that was a quick increase!
> ...


While appreciate all that you have said, I still believe you are making a mistake.

There are a lot of people who, while maybe attending locally arranged meets, do not necessarily want to attend national events or track days.

Indeed, I can attend local meets and contribute to the forum without any sort of membership: I chose to join as a web member because the cost was minimal, and I wished to contribute towards the upkeep of the TTOC and Forum.

A lot of people must have felt the same way judging from the response.

I do not want a glossy magazine, stickers, key ring, et al. Also, if the 50% increase is helping subsidise prestige events for the few, count me out come renewal time.

I repeat: keep it at £10 and you'll keep the present web members and attract many more. Raise it to £15, and not only will a lot of current web members not renew, but prospective new members will not join at all.

It's all a question of getting the balance right-and I think that you have it right at the moment. Don't go and spoil it!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> Here's a question...what do you as club members want from the club?


With respect, how many times has this question been asked? And with equal respect how much notice has been taken by the committee?

I'm sorry guys but if people shout you need to listen.

I really get the feeling you're just ignoring what has been said before, and as likely as not you'll ignore suggestions again. Sorry. :?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Seriously - tell me what is important to you. There's an AGM coming up, and any member can bring stuff to our attention.

We get people asking us to do track days and big events, supporting local events, and international trips
The annual EvenTT is important to many people, but not for others
A printed magazine is important to many people, but not for others
People want merchandise, but they don't want tacky stuff
Others are happy with using the TT Forum

The club gets a lot of demands from different people, and the committee can only respond if they are feasible and affordable.

This isn't about building a war chest to go and hire Donnington...perish the thought - it's about building a better, financially stable club that offers a better experience for members


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> Seriously - tell me what is important to you. There's an AGM coming up, and any member can bring stuff to our attention.
> 
> We get people asking us to do track days and big events, supporting local events, and international trips
> The annual EvenTT is important to many people, but not for others
> ...


Off the top of my head there needs to be more presence here by the committee. With the exception of Nick there is precious little.

Next, more support for members who organise international events. The support shown by the TTOC for the Dutch visit here was shameful and has detached a lot of us. Trev worked hard on that and the Dutch club showed amazing hospitality towards our guys over there. This was not reciprocated.

Trev has been a huge personality on the TTF and has worked tirelessly to promote the club, camaraderie and team spirit.

For that reason I'm proposing Trev as the new Chairman. 

Somebody please second my proposal.

Thanks,

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Go on then...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Off the top of my head there needs to be more presence here by the committee. With the exception of Nick there is precious little.


Thanks, I think. 

In all seriousness, there is a feature in the next issue of AbsoluTTe about what the committee does, and the work that goes on behind the scenes - for example, I get dozens of emails daily about shop orders, paypal transactions, invoices, etc - stuff that goes on quietly.

Other people spend their time posting stuff out, answering emails, or chasing up people for magazine deadlines

People have lives as well - I for one am struggling with a life changing disease, which although not terminal, is incurable and has been partly responsible for being signed off work for the last 9 weeks



rustyintegrale said:


> Next, more support for members who organise international events. The support shown by the TTOC for the Dutch visit here was shameful and has detached a lot of us. Trev worked hard on that and the Dutch club showed amazing hospitality towards our guys over there. This was not reciprocated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> rich


OK, so more help from the club for these type of activities is your suggestion - appreciated 

Any concrete examples of what sort of support would be needed, using the Dutch visit as an example?


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

all this over a fiver? seriously.....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jees guys, judging by the times you are posting past the midnight hour i can only assume one of two things.

1. you are all single and don't work (in which case bums and need to get a job)
2. you are all on night shifts at work and misappropriating company equipment for personal use.(in which case require sacking)

regarding the £5 i think it is too much in one jump and should be a lesser amount.
the ttoc events i think should be funded by the individuals that sign up for that event and not the rest of the ttoc members who like me are too bloody busy or knackered at a week end to actually attend unless very very local.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Gaz your talking about the wrong trev mate


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dohhhhhhhhhhhh, ok then i best edit it before nick see's it


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I see everything mate


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

jackmontandon said:


> all this over a fiver? seriously.....


Sorry, you are missing the point of my original post.

I was making the point that for £10 many people will think, ok that's fair enough, and join.

In fact, that is what happened. And I will be happy to renew at that price.

By immediately putting up the price, it seems to me that the TTOC is saying, 'Hey, that worked well, let's see how much more we can get!'

Softly, softly, would be a much better approach. The more who join, the more who will come to appreciate what the club and forum offers. Some may even go on to pay the full premium.

Different people want different things from a club: you need to cater for this, in my opinion.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The increase isn't being hidden.

It's been announced in advance, and we've been actively promoting the £10 offer for weeks, with such things as the competition for a years free subscription to Audi Driver.

You mention that


> Different people want different things from a club: you need to cater for this, in my opinion.


Well yes, and that's why the web membership was introduced, as it was apparent that there was a need for a lower cost category than the full premium membership - 50% less cost after the increase to £15. Web membership has introduced more people to the club, beyond the forum, and a good number of the web members have also chosen to "upgrade" further and go to the full, traditional, premium membership

So...we have two categories - premium and web, appealing to different people.

This is not about a cash grab. I've mentioned that club costs also rise - I'm just away to pay the public liability insurance for EvenTT11, an event that all club members are able to come along to, and I've just got an invoice sent to be by Nick for bits of club merchandise, again stuff that all members, web or premium, receive as part of their membership packs.

We're going to have to justify the increase to members come renewal time with added benefits and a better club overall 

One question - if we had started at £15 from day one, would you have still become a web member?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> I see everything mate


trev made me type that nick honest :roll:

to be fair i would say that at least 60% of the latest £10 only joined to get back in to the market place phope and not to just be a member of the TTOC i feel. that said i am sure if you weigh up the cost of the average TT second hand over £15 to join the web membership its minuscule. it is just the 50% rise suddenly that peeps are moaning about and will die down as soon as the storm in the T-Cup has passed.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Web member numbers were strong already before any TTF marketplace changes started, and I can categorically say that the committee did not use this as a back door way to charge more.

The overall cost is not much, £15, little more than the cost of a round of drinks in a pub. However, I'm a tight Scotsman, and I want to make sure the club gets you, members and prospective members, value for money. I'm also conscious that times are hard for people out there, and someone might prefer to spend their £10, £15, £30 or whatever on something else.

We are listening, and I want to find out what people actually value about the TTOC so that your money is put to good use.

Rusty made the useful suggestion of additional help/resource for people organising international trips. He's not spelled out exactly what he would like that to look like, but that's one suggestion to take forward and work on.

Anyone can PM me or any of the committee members with any ideas.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phope said:


> Web member numbers were strong already before any TTF marketplace changes started, and I can categorically say that the committee did not use this as a back door way to charge more.
> 
> The overall cost is not much, £15, little more than the cost of a round of drinks in a pub. However, I'm a tight Scotsman, and I want to make sure the club gets you, members and prospective members, value for money. I'm also conscious that times are hard for people out there, and someone might prefer to spend their £10, £15, £30 or whatever on something else.
> 
> ...


no bud, think that got a tad confused somewhere. i wasn't saying that all web members only joined just to get market place back. as i saw many many new members prior to the security shake up, but i also saw many in that two week period join just to gain access again. after nick explained it to us all i could understand what and why it was being done. hey running two small companies i sympathize with you completely as pricing is always a bitch to get right......and don't i know it!!! some section of customers never quibble the price and others haggle even for £5 off a 10k double gate system.

for the £15 membership.......send them the mag via e-mail as i am sure some will want it and print out or like my security mails.......read and delete


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> Rusty made the useful suggestion of additional help/resource for people organising international trips. He's not spelled out exactly what he would like that to look like, but that's one suggestion to take forward and work on.


Well I wanted to check on some facts before responding to that request. Unfortunately Trev is away at the moment so I can't.

What I do know is the Dutch TT Club extended great hospitality towards the guys from the UK on a recent trip to Europe organised by Trev. The Dutch then came over to the UK and once again Trev undertook all the organisation. I believe he asked if it would be possible for the club to assist in anyway to make this international visit by a recognised TT Club a bit more special for his guests. I think there was some despair at the club's response and this was made clear on the thread relative to the event.

Unfortunately I could not join the guys on either trip so I am not entirely sure of exactly what requests were made of the club. I know Paul (Redscouse) managed to attend so perhaps he could enlighten us in the absence of Trev?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Trev asked for the club to publicise the event to try and attract people to attend, by way of an email to all members, inclusion in the club magazine upcoming events section and on the TTOC site front page. All of which we met and were happy to do so. So as far as I know Trev was happy with what the club did to help promote the event.

As for what everyone else who jumped on the TTOC bashing wagon in that thread was asking for... Basically ranging from having every Committee member in attendance to the Chairman paying for everyone's lunch and more in-between was basically unrealistic.

Nick


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

As Said, Business school... needed...

Take petrol for instance, back in the day when it was £1 a liter, you'd have said no way i'd pay £1.50 there'd be strikes... now here we are with the little increases and we are paying £1.50... Hell i even remoember when it was 69.9p a liter [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Think you'd have more headway with £11 this year £12 next year... ect... thatway it's inline with inflation :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Off the top of my head there needs to be more presence here by the committee. With the exception of Nick there is precious little.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> rich


Think you find most committee members on here on a daily basis:
Nick -nem
Peter - phope
John - John-H
Andrew - wallsendmag
Steve -TT Law
Paul - Redscouse
myself, to name but a few

And most of the Reps are on here too every day, so the presence is good!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Off the top of my head there needs to be more presence here by the committee. With the exception of Nick there is precious little.
> ...


Hi Dani,

Well in retrospect maybe I was failing to take into consideration the number of orange names that appear in the list of those online on a daily basis. They're obviously posting on threads I don't read... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That would be entirely down to you Rich!! 
And please also look at the names in purple = our Reps that do a fantastic job on here and who are on the forum frequently

Also, it may not be obvious, but some of the committee members as well as some of the Reps are also moderators on here and spend a hugh amount of their private time to sort any problems arising


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I spend very little time here now ,can't be bothered with all the crap anymore. Also I thought the web membership should have been £15 from the start and no there hasn't been a sudden rush in members since the TT forum changed their policy about the For Sale section.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I spend a lot of time on here but I don't post as much as I used too as it's more shifted over into helping people by PM or dealing with frauds, spats and other queeries, site moderating/maintenance, plus the magazine editing. The web membership was as Peter said ment to be an introductory offer and we were going to see how it went. We did not know if people would want it or if it was priced too low etc. The price not only covers the items sent out but helps to support the club. The newsletter includes some material from the magazine which there is still a design cost for even though it's not printed. Things are changing in publishing - we still believe most members want a printed magazine to read, collect and show to their friends etc. but with things moving into electronic media we need to cover those needs too. It's not always those who shout loudest that reflect the majority view so we have to listen carefully. We all have the opportunity to voice opinion for the AGM.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> That would be entirely down to you Rich!!


Yep, I can't argue with that Dani! :lol:

To be fair, you and I have exchanged views on a few subjects recently. We might disagree but all the time the banter is friendly and respectful then that is what a forum is all about - discussion.

Same goes for John. He and I have exchanged PMs mainly to do with the WalkerSky fracas, but again it's all in good humour and the end result is something is done, so good on you guys for picking it up.

Cheers

rich


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry but I can't see why so much fuss is being made over £5? The club needs money to survive and the books have to be balanced.

To get membership of the TTOC for £15 is a bargain and its up to the individual just how involved they want to become?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

m4rky said:


> Sorry but I can't see why so much fuss is being made over £5? The club needs money to survive and the books have to be balanced.
> 
> To get membership of the TTOC for £15 is a bargain and its up to the individual just how involved they want to become?


I agree in principal, but in a recession when you're trying to put 'bums on seats' to meet the cost of flying an aircraft from A to B, is it wise to raise the price of the ticket by 50%?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I can't see why so much fuss is being made over £5? The club needs money to survive and the books have to be balanced.
> ...


Yea but its only a fiver - By definition we drive expensive cars and you only have to see the batter about the market place and the discussions regarding sales on new MK2's to see how well they are selling

TT owners are hardly skint - BTW if any TT owners reading this are skint I meant no offence :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

m4rky said:


> BTW if any TT owners reading this are skint I meant no offence :lol:


No offence taken... :wink:


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I can't see why so much fuss is being made over £5? The club needs money to survive and the books have to be balanced.
> ...


Which is exactly the point I was trying to make originally!

No criticism of the TTOC was intended, merely an observation that surely it is better to have a lot of new members at £10 than a few at £15.

I have a lot of respect for those who put a great deal of time and effort into running the club/forum: without them it would not exist.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jeules0 said:


> I have a lot of respect for those who put a great deal of time and effort into running the club/forum: without them it would not exist.


Agreed. But sometimes the logic of some decisions is a bit of a mystery. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

phope said:


> We're going to have to justify the increase to members come renewal time with added benefits and a better club overall
> 
> One question - if we had started at £15 from day one, would you have still become a web member?


An honest answer would be no, but @ £10 I saw it as a donation really, to give something back to support the club. I would agree with the proposal that at first you pay an additional £5 to cover some of the costs of the freebies, then whatever the fee is.
I attend the local meet and did before I joined, may atend the odd event who knows, but also agree with others that most or all of the event cost should be covered by the activity fee, otherwise, do you not run the risk of repeating the mistakes that may have been made before. 
I certainly would not knock any of the committee members you put in a lot of time and effort so that others can benefit and do not always get the credit you deserve, but thats volunteering for you.
What ever happens hope that the outcome is a positive one as the extra members are next years real additional income without to much cost attached and I think that is an important point.
Small increases go unnoticed, big % jumps are and make people think twice even if the amount is not a lot as will be the case with this.
just some rambling thoughts for consideration


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

To be brutally honest, £15 per year to be a member of a club that is as friendly, well-run, inclusive and that provides the resources and benefits of this one is a bargain. Even £35 for the full membership is a steal.

Membership of a professional body - £95 pa. Benefits - monthly mag, some of which is useful/interesting (mainly jobs section), access to electronic books, articles etc, discounts off conferences (many irrelevant to me). Run be elected committee and has wel paid full time staff

Membership of caving club - £30 pa
Run on a voluntary basis by enthusiastic folks working in their spare time, just like the TTOC. Benefits - get to be part of a club, access to caves, free kit hire, discounted weekend accomodation at club base in S Wales, discounted entry to the odd conference, good social scene, loads of like-minded people who can help with coaching/skills development

Membership of paddling club - £40 pa
lRun on a voluntary basis etc just like TTOC. Benefits - discounted kit hire, access to rivers, great social scene, club library, loads of like-minded people who can help with coaching/skills . Still have to pay for kit hire/river access/events etc.

Membership of TTOC - £15 pa
Benefits - some merchandise, wide range of excellent discounts sufficient to recoup the membership cost, a network of reps who organise events for you, try to cater to your needs/wishes, active social scene, network of people who can offer technical help and advice. £20 per year extra gets you a well-produced glossy mag - better quality even than the monthly from the RSC.

It's not a bad deal. I'm not saying that cos I'm a rep, I'm saying it because I'm a member of lots of clubs/organisations, and based on my experiences it's true. Yeah OK you can get some of that stuff just through the TTF, but even if you view the club membership as a charitable donation, £15 is still a bargain for the huge array of benefits that you get and for me at least, being a member just makes ownership that bit more special to be part of something.

edit - if you're wondering why I'm up at 2 am, Glastonbury coverage.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The important point that most people have missed is that we aren't offering renewals yet as a Web Membership option. The price we ae talking about is for the first year including the membership pack. As the first renewals aren't due until December we have a while before we decide how much the renewal price will be.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously - tell me what is important to you. There's an AGM coming up, and any member can bring stuff to our attention.
> ...


I'll second it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Trev has done a great job in a customer facing role I'd agree - fantasticand much appreciated 

Don't forget all the work that goes on behind the scenes though. Nick has put a huge amount of effort in with the TTOC and forum websites and keeping things together - just in case anyone feels unappreciated if comments are taken in a way they are not meant! Jesting asside, everyone does their bit and more!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Nick has put a huge amount of effort in with the TTOC and forum websites and keeping things together - just in case anyone feels unappreciated if comments are taken in a way they are not meant! Jesting asside, everyone does their bit and more!


Yep, you also.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> The important point that most people have missed is that we aren't offering renewals yet as a Web Membership option. The price we ae talking about is for the first year including the membership pack. As the first renewals aren't due until December we have a while before we decide how much the renewal price will be.


well give time to assess or make it up as it goes along? these things should be made aware or sorted in advance i would have thought.
one question i have guys & gals...the £500 matched for the connor saskia fund, was that club funds or did you folks pay it yourselves? if the latter then i am astounded & humbled. if the first then i can see why the cost needs to rise to cover such things. gazz

ps admin please answer my pm


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Just to add, i dont have money to throw around, but find the £35 is a reasonable amount for an excellent magazine , which i havent had the last one yet  (although i dont understand the tech bits) and to have access to the knowledge base on here is great value. I have made some very nice friends and saved £££'s with the help from members sharing their experience ect ect as i am sure many many others have also. So i would think £10 or £15 is very reasonable for all the hard work which is done behind the scenes.
Gill


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> ...one question i have guys & gals...the £500 matched for the connor saskia fund, was that club funds or did you folks pay it yourselves? if the latter then i am astounded & humbled. if the first then i can see why the cost needs to rise to cover such things. gazz
> 
> ps admin please answer my pm


Hi

The donations were as below, £822.35, and the TTOC rounded it up to a round £1000 - the difference came from club funds, which of course ultimately come from club income, of which subscriptions are only one part.

£500 was given to Connor's family, and £500 was given to Paul's family

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=189690&start=150



phope said:


> Ladies & gentlemen...
> 
> On behalf of the TTOC and TT Forum, I would like to say a big *THANK YOU*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok not as much as i thought, but still to make up to 1k is great! & i completely agree with upping the cost on terms. no mag unless it is e-mail only so no cost to ttoc. member card... mine is in my wallet btw. but please dont forget the free advertising the cards can have maybe 2 percent revenue.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> For that reason I'm proposing Trev as the new Chairman.


Well Trev is back now and after considering my proposal for a nano-second, he politely informed me...

"...what a bloody nightmare that would be..."

I'm not sure if he meant for the members, the committee, or himself... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Proposal withdrawn!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > For that reason I'm proposing Trev as the new Chairman.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Suppose I'll plod on then after all


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:



> Suppose I'll plod on then after all


You would've done anyway mate. :lol: As a non-member I can hardly nominate... :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose I'll plod on then after all
> ...


Its always the non-members that moan Rich :wink:

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


It's always the EX members that moan Paul. I did try it, didn't like it... :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's always the EX members that moan Paul. I did try it, didn't like it... :wink:


Dont moan about price increases then, as you dont like it anyway :lol: :wink:

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> Suppose I'll plod on then after all


3 PM's sent!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It's always the EX members that moan Paul. I did try it, didn't like it... :wink:
> ...


Where have I moaned about the price increases? I thought you were asking for opinions? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Only messing mate   

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Dont moan about price increases then, as you dont like it anyway :lol: :wink:
> 
> Paul





rustyintegrale said:


> Where have I moaned about the price increases? I thought you were asking for opinions? :lol: :lol:





Redscouse said:


> Only messing mate
> 
> Paul


Really? 
:wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think non-members should be restricted to 2 quotes per post  :lol:

All those in favour ...........

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> I think non-members should be restricted to 2 quotes per post  :lol:
> 
> All those in favour ...........
> 
> Paul


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> I think non-members should be restricted to 2 quotes per post  :lol:
> 
> All those in favour ...........
> 
> Paul


Seconded


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

m4rky said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I think non-members should be restricted to 2 quotes per post  :lol:
> ...


Yeah but anyone with half a brain can get around that... 

Some of us have a whole one. :lol:


----------

